# New Audi S3 with remap (Pics)



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

I had the chance to have a play with a new S3 today, itâ€™s had a re-map. It felt very quick, from 3,000 rpm. The suspension felt a little softer than my standard 2000 TTCâ€™s suspension.
Iâ€™m still not a fan of the new Audi front end though, but there are some nice details, like the painted disc centres and edges in silver, much better than metal oxide brown and the black calipers with the S3 logo.


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

It doesn't look that much different from an s-line apart from the silver mirrors, the older one looked much more aggressive. Maybe I am missing the point...


----------



## Wolfsburger (Oct 21, 2002)

I love S3`s (I owned two) but I can`t get my head round this new one.

It`s just too expensive for a four cylinder hatch, regardless of it`s ability.

I`m not too keen on those wheels either.


----------



## fire_storm (Jun 10, 2003)

What did you think of the pimpled seats? I remember tham feeling very strange when you are sitting on them.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

What was it pushing out then if it's had a remap?

I thought the engine was approaching its limits of an ordinary map as the stock power you get from the new S3 is what most maps (Golf GTi) take that engine to.


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

cuTTsy said:


> It doesn't look that much different from an s-line apart from the silver mirrors, the older one looked much more aggressive. Maybe I am missing the point...


I agree, it doesn't look very aggresive, I think its because of the chrome edge.


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Can you get the optics pack with it?


----------



## rballtt (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm still not convinced either. The car prior to my TT was an Imola Yellow X reg S3 and I loved it so much that I nearly bought another one!

It's just missing a certain something...like it's been said, it just looks like an S Line with silver mirrors... :? The agression isn't there visually, having not driven one I can't comment on that side

Just safe to say I was disappointed when I saw it for the first time


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

Kell said:


> What was it pushing out then if it's had a remap?
> 
> I thought the engine was approaching its limits of an ordinary map as the stock power you get from the new S3 is what most maps (Golf GTi) take that engine to.


The re-map is work in progress at the moment, the target figure is around 300 bhp. It does feel quicker than a re-mapped TT, my guess would be about 285-290, certainly pins you into the seat  .


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

Looks lovely, but i know what its missing the original S3 had flared arches, maybe they are saving those if we get an RS3.

that aside the car looks very nice and nice touches on the brakes.

Arnt those wheels were the R8 'Le Mans' concept wheels??


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Similar:


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

I'm not keen - it does look too much like an SLine A3 (I was driving on yesterday).

Maybe it's that front grille thing again... :?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

I really do need to have a word with your brother Ken - I'm sure he wouldn't mind lending me a car now and then :wink:

Don't like the pimpled seats though - I had a look at this S3 at Aylesbury a couple of weeks ago and they were the worst part of the car IMO. Also agree with other comments on here that the grill is just awful. Hopefully the optics pack is available - blacked out would be sooo much better.

Need to book a test drive methinks.


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

Nice pics.

I couldn't see the one at my local dealers as the employee who drives it was off sick after a (planned) knee operation....it's a shame that the dealers aren't as good at planning as the NHS (which is a feat in itself...) as they could have planned to have it in the showroom for test drives and new sales :roll:

BTW, you may have blanked the reg on the S3, but we can all see your MX5's reg in the reflection of the back bumper 

H


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Agree with the pimpled seats, the demo i drove had the bi colour grey/black seats which looked lovely. They really go well, very grippy and sure footed.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Looks very poor - not my sort of thing.


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> Looks very poor - not my sort of thing.


Thank God


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

digimeisTTer said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Looks very poor - not my sort of thing.
> ...


Just promise not to change you sig pic :wink: nice to see my MkI now and again.


----------



## bmx (May 25, 2003)

who has done or is working on the remap? all the tuners i have talked to havnt yet got / done a map for the k04 2.0L engine


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

I think it looks great


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

Kell said:


> What was it pushing out then if it's had a remap?
> 
> I thought the engine was approaching its limits of an ordinary map as the stock power you get from the new S3 is what most maps (Golf GTi) take that engine to.


If you read the various posts on tyresmoke it appears that the S3 (and Leon / Golf30) have uprated parts so the S3 engine is really like the old TT180 vs 225 - with strengthening and bigger turbo, etc.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

But the golf has 220 (not 200) something bhp to start with and and the 30 only knocks a few tenths of the 0-60 time so why would they need to change the 'bits'? You can get std version of the 20T from the factory with at least 220bhp (ie A4 Sline), but maybe this is 240bhp?

I can understand VAG changing engine parts things for the S3, with 260bhp, just not the 30 with 5bhp more.

Are we therefore to assume VW/Audi don't believe the 20T engine is good for anymore than 220bhp? :?


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> But the golf has 220 (not 200) something bhp to start with and and the 30 only knocks a few tenths of the 0-60 time so why would they need to change the 'bits'? You can get std version of the 20T from the factory with at least 220bhp (ie A4 Sline), but maybe this is 240bhp?
> 
> I can understand VAG changing engine parts things for the S3, with 260bhp, just not the 30 with 5bhp more.
> 
> Are we therefore to assume VW/Audi don't believe the 20T engine is good for anymore than 220bhp? :?


Not all Golf GTIs are coming out with 220...a lot of them are showing more than 200hp when put on rolling roads, and that will be partially due to rolling road variations, and also output variations in each differing engine...you could probably take 10 200hp 2.0t engines, and get 10 different results from the same rolling road...most would probably fall between 200 and 220hp, I guess - for the following reason

I read in GT Porsche magazine (I think) recently that under EU regulations, the actual power output of an engine should not be less than 95% of the stated output, to help prevent misleading figures from manufacturers...Porsche had decided that all their engines should be at least the stated power output, so all engines were coming out from the factory benchtest with at least 5% more power than stated, many with more.

I don't know what VW (or Audi) policy is on this area, but you can imagine if it was a similar 5%-10% more, then a 200hp stated output becomes 210-220hp.

You're probably right when you say VW/Audi may not be confident of higher output 2.0t engines with the current parts but probably for financial reasons...My own guess is that the parts in all the current different 2.0t engine codes may only have been rated/tested to a particular limit by the manufacturers, and VW, Audi and SEAT are being conservative and specifying strengthened parts, to ensure longevity remains at their preferred level, and warranty costs, etc are kept as low as possible for them.


----------



## Bal (Aug 3, 2004)

Had a nogaro blue S3 with chrome wing mirrors and an imola yellow S3 which both looked awesome. 
went to see the new S3 in december and was diappointed with its looks, price tag and i think also because it was black it didnt do it any justice at all.

was invited back to Leeds Audi because they had one in imola yellow and a sprint blue with price tags of 32k!

they looked awesome and restored my faith in the S3 that i have asked Leeds Audi to source me one in sprint blue with my chosen spec - can't wait! 

if you buy a black one it will look no different to the S Line!

Bal


----------



## bmx (May 25, 2003)

the 230 could be 250 then couldnt it :?:


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Bal said:


> Had a nogaro blue S3 with chrome wing mirrors and an imola yellow S3 which both looked awesome.
> went to see the new S3 in december and was diappointed with its looks, price tag and i think also because it was black it didnt do it any justice at all.
> 
> was invited back to Leeds Audi because they had one in imola yellow and a sprint blue with price tags of 32k!
> ...


Thats the whole point of an 'S' car. Look across the 'S' range, they are all subdued. If its different looks you are after the 'RS' range do that nicely.

I pick one up tomorrow in Phantom Black - will be retrofiting the optic pack and blacking out the chrome.

If you think the Sprint/Imola make the car look more sporty I personally think you will be disappointed. It will still look just like an A3 S-Line but in a bright colour.

Each to their own of course.

Steve


----------



## dylarolla (Mar 5, 2003)

I really like the stealth asscoiated with the look of the old S3 but I have to say that I am very unmoved by the new S3. Perhaps it is just the subtelty of the missing flared arches but something is most definitely missing.

I just hope it's road performance far outweighs it's very moderate looks.


----------

